# Whiskey And Some Papa Smurf



## elvin119 (17/8/14)

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (17/8/14)

Nice photo @elvin119 !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/8/14)

Pinnacle of relaxation!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

